# يا جماعة حد يقولى متوسط مرتب مهندس البترول فى قطاع خاص فى مصر ؟؟؟؟



## Eng.EslamElewa (12 أكتوبر 2012)

يا جماعة حد يقولى متوسط مرتب مهندس البترول فى قطاع خاص فى مصر ؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## ahmedashi (27 أكتوبر 2012)

معتقدش ان حد هيقولك ع مرتبه ..انت بس اعرف اشتغل ف شركه منهم وانت هتتبسط اوي
:7: بس هتشتغل ليل نهار


----------



## طارق يحيي يوسف (31 ديسمبر 2012)

والله كلة يعتمد علي ايم الشركة ونوعية الوظيفة لانة عادي جدا تلاقي مهندس شغال عامل


----------

